# CA Lemon law buy back and car value............



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

I'm looking for a Honda civic for my wife and we are trying to find a ~2 year old car with less than 30k. I searched on auto trader and went and looked at a few yesterday with her. One was a 2006 Civic LX sedan with 29k, in really nice shape for a 06 but when I looked at the vehicle history report it was bought back by the dealer in CA under the lemon laws there (intermittent problems with the AC and even listed what was replaced). The used car dealer that had the car was very up front about the car and said that this was reflected in the asking price ($12,495). My question is, how much does this really effect the value of the car? I know its not the same as a rebuilt or salvage title but it can't help the cars resale value. Whats fair?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: CA Lemon law buy back and car value............ (Grabbit)*

30 views and no replies?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: CA Lemon law buy back and car value............ (Grabbit)*

I wouldn't buy a recalled Lemon. He the thing, if a trained Honda tech couldn't fix the car after a few visits...what makes you think it was ever fixed? If the car was 5k maybe.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: CA Lemon law buy back and car value............ (AJB)*

From what I gather (having read the actual complaints filed by the owner) if you complain enough about it to the dealer they pretty much have to buy it back. Everything worked flawlessly on the car. I'm trying to calculate value.


----------



## malv1 (Sep 18, 2007)

I could go into everything you want to know about the CA lemon law but I am not going to so I will just give you this:
You can ask the dealer for the service history of the car and that will give you a decent idea of what was going on. A lot of buybacks happen in CA because the car is not operating the way the customer "thinks" the car should. A lot of the time the vehicle is operating as designed and because the customer doesn't agree with that and the dealer keeps attempting to repair or throwing parts at it instead of confirming the veh is operating as designed, the customer then gets a repurchase based on CA state lemon law...
First of all start at your local Honda dealer to have them pull the service history and either give it to you or show it to you and go from there.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (malv1)*

Wow, does anyone ever read the whole post anymore? I appreciate your reply but that is not what I'm after. I saw page after page of items replaced, complaints from the customer and so on from the used car dealer selling the car. They were really nice and up front about it. I drove the car, everything is working fine. My question is about price and resale value NOT about the CA lemon laws or how that works.


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Wow, does anyone ever read the whole post anymore? I appreciate your reply but that is not what I'm after. I saw page after page of items replaced, complaints from the customer and so on from the used car dealer selling the car. They were really nice and up front about it. I drove the car, everything is working fine. My question is about price and resale value NOT about the CA lemon laws or how that works. 


It's impossible to put a real value on a lemon law. There aren't enough of them that get sold to put values on them.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (vision40)*

How long do you plan on keeping the car? 
If it is a long time then it shouldn't really matter. When you go to sell it however, you may find that the next buyer wants a big discount because of the Carfax Lemon info as well.


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

Talking as a buyer for a dealer- I buy tons of vw's and audi's from VW and audi financial. I see soo many cars that come thru like this.. REMEMBER THE CAR WILL HAVE A BRANDED TITLE and a BAD CARFAX! lol! and is worthless to a buyer who knows zip about cars. Now audi and vw HAVE to fix the car before they sell it after the "buy back". So your honda is fixed and like vw and audi I bet it has a killer Warranty from Honda on top of the factory warranty. Buy this if you feel its right. I have been tempted to buy a buy back new body R32 for my self. Some times you can really get a deal. But you just gotta run the car to the ground. Its hard to tell a person who is unsure about this Lemon Law deal... There are tons of cars that should have been a lemon but the dealer wont do it. Other times the dealer has a jerk of a customer who said I am getting a lawer if you don't fix this, We all hate those people. But hey PM me the vin. I'll see what I can help you out with this as far as price. Im sure they want the car gone. And I am sure they did'nt mean to buy it this way.


_Modified by static-psi at 9:29 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## brucewills (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: CA Lemon law buy back and car value............ (Grabbit)*

HI, for your post you can get help from Georgia lemon law . Get a Free Georgia Lemon Law Case Evaluation and Consultation from our experienced Georgia (GA) lemon law attorney. To our credit, we have hundreds of Georgia lemon law cases settled successfully without the client ever having to pay the attorney the fees.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: CA Lemon law buy back and car value............ (Grabbit)*

I've been looking for a used BMW MZ4 coupe since the first of the year. I came across one with a really unusual (and good to me) color combo, and it was in my state too. While talking to the owner, he told me he had had the car since 3K miles. When I asked how he came to get it with such low mileage he said it had been a BMW buyback. Its service history has been okay since, but my car broker buddy told me that will haunt the car forever. I got the same advice others have mentioned...if the price is right and you're planning on keeping it, go for it. If you're pretty sure you'll be selling or trading it in a few years, you're going to be the one explaining the problem later.


----------

